# Friends



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ready to leave for a Field Trip, Crew happily singing (One Hundred Bottles of Beer on the Wall perhaps?) and Emilie and Norman showing Zoom some love. 
Such merry dogs...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

They look happy to be going on a trip. I love how their giving kisses.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! Love this photo! Perfect example of how our dogs bring such joy into our lives -- they make us laugh!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cute...I love Crew singing!!!! I can't believe you got 4 dogs in the back of your Sportage!!!! I have trouble fitting 2 of mine in our Sorento.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute! Glad you had your camera ready! Maybe the 3 are whispering a plan on how to make the other one shut up! lol Or teach him a new roadtrip song!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Very cute...I love Crew singing!!!! I can't believe you got 4 dogs in the back of your Sportage!!!! I have trouble fitting 2 of mine in our Kia.


HA! It's Daniela's Kia - aka The Field Trip Mobile. If that car is in our driveway and a door is open, Bueller is in it. Waiting. Willing it to go on a Field Trip. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute. Looks like they'll break into barbershop soon.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a great picture! Love how happy they all look!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Ah, they are being blessed by the rays.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This picture makes me suuuuper happy =)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> This picture makes me suuuuper happy =)


I have to say... our home is infinitely happier now that we have Pointers again. We love our Goldens, but the Pointers complete the family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what a great picture!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

For some reason, looking at Crew singing, I think of the Raffi song ( remember him... from your kids' days?), Down By the Bay ( where the watermelons grow).... LOL


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so cute and so happy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally heartwarming!!! A calendar photo!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laura - you need to get that one framed.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww, what sweet pups!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd have that pic photoshopped and cropped and framed if those were my dogs... I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> For some reason, looking at Crew singing, I think of the Raffi song ( remember him... from your kids' days?), Down By the Bay ( where the watermelons grow).... LOL
> 
> 
> ‪Raffi-Down by the Bay.flv‬‏ - YouTube


Yeah, that could definitely be one of Crew's songs!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Daniela gets amazing shots, and they are taken with her iPhone! I just crossed over to the dark zone and got a phone smarter than me - Android. I'm actually getting some good shots myself. FINALLY. And I even know how to post them!! : (It'll be a looooooooooong time before I am as good as Daniela, though...)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is happiness... uh... what's the dog equivilent of _personified_??? 

Brilliant.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That shot is too cute- a bunch of happy pups squashed in together and loving it.

I love how you say they are going on a "field trip" hahah. I'll have to start using that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mag&bays mom said:


> That's shot is too cute- a bunch of happy pups squashed in together and loving it.
> 
> I love how you say they are going on a "filed trip" hahah. I'll have to start using that.


 
Oh, Field Trips are a weekly affair here ! (We joke about The Dogfather giving Bueller and Emilie lunch money...) Several combinations of dogs go. Sometimes to Lake Michigan, sometimes to one of the many local inland lakes, sometimes to the Boardman River. They are lucky, happy, busy dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love this photo- so charming!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet picture. Zoom is really soaking up the love. Everybody loves a golden retriever.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

This picture looks like it belongs on a Hallmark card! I just love how the sun beams are shining down on them. What pure joy!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> HAHAHAHA! Love this photo! Perfect example of how our dogs bring such joy into our lives -- they make us laugh!


DITTO!! I absolutely LOVE this photo!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Terrific photo! Be sure to post more of your field trip outing!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

_Definitely_ worthy of framing! What a sweet photo. Your dogs always look so incredibly happy. 




Laurie said:


> I can't believe you got 4 dogs in the back of your Sportage!!!!


I was thinking the same thing. We have the Mazda CX-7 and I don't know that we could fit 4 good-sized dogs in there, even with the seats down!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> _Definitely_ worthy of framing! What a sweet photo. Your dogs always look so incredibly happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a cozy fit, for sure, Daniela has a barrier to keep them in the very back, and 4 (even 5) dogs are nice and snug and there's no room for bouncing around. It's the only way I'd let them ride uncrated. If a puppy goes along, it is in a crate in front of the barrier.
I have a ginormous van - a 2009 E-350 Super Duty, and right now there are, I think, seven crates in it, and lots of room for other stuff. Daniela is just now becoming confident driving it! But for Field Trips, and some of the obscure places they are, the Kia is easier (and more economical) to take.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Yeah, that could definitely be one of Crew's songs!


Could also be his daughter's song. I can't wait until I get to meet him... based on pictures and stories I think Hush has his personality!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Could also be his daughter's song. I can't wait until I get to meet him... based on pictures and stories I think Hush has his personality!


 
Nice. Dad's personality and Grandma's looks... You could do worse 

(not to mention just about the best registered name and call name EVER!)


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love this picture!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sad to see this being done.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> I love this picture!!!


I love that picture too. Happier days....


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> I am sad to see this being done.


You have GOT to be kidding me?!?!?!??! Are you going to try to tell me what I am allowed to like and comment on dear?? Get a life.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

wow!!! to the above!! Oh my gosh this place. 


I love this picture!! It is really cute. Zooms face is just bliss!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*Like i said sad*



sameli102 said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me?!?!?!??! Are you going to try to tell me what I am allowed to like and comment on dear?? Get a life.


 This, is just pushing it too far.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay guys... before people jump in here and start offering the opposite side to make things fair (I guess saying the picture isn't lovable, that Zoom's face isn't blissful, etc) - settle down.

There is nothing wrong with commenting on pictures - especially if you haven't seen them before. I think Sameli wasn't on GRF at the time. 

And that picture made me tear up and wish for summer - especially since we've had no sun over here and it feels like November.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

please lets keep things civil in here.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> Okay guys... before people jump in here and start offering the opposite side to make things fair (I guess saying the picture isn't lovable, that Zoom's face isn't blissful, etc) - settle down.


No arguments from me...the picture is super loveable and Zoom's face is more than blissful. :


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, what a great picture! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Look at Crew in the background! Adorable! Such happy, blissful dogs. 

I hadn't seen this picture before either, but it definitely brightened my day.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me?!?!?!??! Are you going to try to tell me what I am allowed to like and comment on dear?? Get a life.


goldenbrest,
I apologize to you for my rudeness, this is not my typical demeanor and wish to publicly apologize to you. I allowed myself to get caught up in raging tempers and saw a side of myself I do not wish to see again. I don't usually get involved in posts that are argumentative. 
I will stand by my comment though, that that is a great picture (which I do not remember seeing before, but stumbled upon doing a search), I don't care who took it, it makes me smile.


----------

